# I'm back



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I am now officially out of flounder from last year. They all froze and tasted great until the last one was gone. Watch out little flat ones here I come.


----------



## lucky charm (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm with you bama! We are headed out tonight to see what we can find. With the nip tide this weekend daytime fishing is pretty pointless anyway lol


----------

